

Building GeoLocation aware apps based on W3C Geo API (GeoMereLaal)  - Wholly_manager
http://groups.google.com/group/bangalorerug/browse_thread/thread/88f9cbd8da2e3012

======
Wholly_manager
Any takers for this plugin ?

